# TurnKey Internet, Inc. Launches The Best Value cPanel Web Hosting Dedicated Server



## TurnkeyInternet (Oct 16, 2018)

LATHAM, NEW YORK (October 16th, 2018) – Leading Data Center and Cloud Hosting Solutions provider TurnKey Internet, Inc. has announced today the launch of a new infrastructure as a service product line that features cPanel web hosting control panel combined with a fully managed enterprise-grade dedicated server that bundles security and performance to deliver a seemless ‘TurnKey’ solution for high performance web hosting.

The Best Value cPanel Web Hosting Dedicated Server from TurnKey Internet provides the perfect combination of security, performance, features and cost for the ultimate Web Hosting Server. The enterprise-grade high-capacity dedicated server with RAID redundant SSD ultra-fast disks combined with full managed backups. The Servers have all-inclusive full management with custom firewall protection, server hardening, custom PHP, Apache and MySQL optimizations, along with cPanel/WHM software licensing.

cPanel web hosting automation software is pre-installed and fully licensed on each dedicated server on this new product line and includes many powerful features such as email, web hosting, web stats, with the latest security patches and features. cPanel is the industry-leading web hosting automation control panel that offers a graphical interface and easy to use automation tools designed to simplify the process of hosting websites. Utilizing cPanel with this dedicated server package provides clients with blazing fast website performance and the ultimate layer of security to host their website domain names and applications such as WordPress, Joomla, Drupal, and much more.

The dedicated servers are housed in TurnKey’s company owned SSAE-18 certified data center located in New York. They are directly connected to TurnKey’s redundant BGP4 powered internet backbone via a dedicated port featuring un-metered GigE (1000 Mbit, Gigabit) bandwidth connectivity. Each fully managed server is securely configured to protect against unauthorized connections and will be monitored 24/7 by TurnKey’s award-winning security and support team.

“This package is perfect for any sized business to host their own website, manage a portfolio of websites or even resell websites for others as a Reseller or Marketing Agency,” said Adam Wills, CEO of TurnKey Internet. He continued, “We monitor and take care of the server so clients can focus on running their business – and simply leave the infrastructure, software updates, security, backups, and 100% uptime to us.”

For more information about TurnKey Internet’s Best Value cPanel Web Hosting Dedicated Server or to speak with a Cloud Hosting Solutions expert, visit https://turnkeyinternet.net/

_About Turnkey Internet

Founded in 1999, TurnKey Internet, Inc. is a full-service Cloud Hosting Solutions provider with Data Centers in New York and California specializing in Infrastructure as a Service (IaaS) to clients in more than 150 countries. Services offered in both East Coast and West Coast, USA – include Public Cloud, Private Cloud, Dedicated & Bare Metal Servers, Backup & Disaster Recovery, Online Storage, Web Hosting, Managed Hosting, Hybrid Solutions and Enterprise Colocation. Headquartered in New York’s Tech Valley Region, TurnKey Internet’s Flagship company owned data center is SSAE-18 SOC 1 & SOC 2 certified, as well as HIPAA compliant with HITRUST CSF certification. The facility is powered exclusively by on-site Solar and Hydroelectric sources to provide a 100% renewable energy footprint and is the 39th ENERGY STAR® Certified Data Center in the United States. For more information, please call (518) 618-0999 or visit www.turnkeyinternet.net/media_


----------

